# Questions about Lexicode



## asowder

I just received my instructions to take the assessment test for Lexicode and I was wondering if anyone has any in depth information on them. I would love to hear from someone that has worked for them or if someone has taken this exam.

Thanks!!!
Anika


----------



## AB87

I got an email from them last week saying someone was going to call me and im still waiting on a Call from them. What position did you apply for?

Thank You


----------



## asowder

Outpatient surgery coding....how long did it take them to respond after you took the assessment?


----------



## AB87

I never got the Test. They told me within 3 days someone was going to call me.  Im guessing they are really busy.


----------



## joanie718

I applied with them too for Outpatient Emergency Dept, etc. Have not heard from them but it has not been 3 days yet!


----------



## AB87

Please let me know how it goes and when you hear from somebody


----------



## codingisfun

*Lexicode*

I took the test and got an email that someone was going to call me to set up an interview and that was  a month ago, still haven't heard anything.


----------



## cordelia

codingisfun said:


> I took the test and got an email that someone was going to call me to set up an interview and that was  a month ago, still haven't heard anything.



I would follow up, sometimes its just an oversite. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## alamb93374

I talked to the recruiter on April 4 and tested the 6th and 7th and was offered a position on the 8th.  I start the 28th so I am guessing this is an oversight.  They always called when they said they would.


----------



## joanie718

I got an email about a phone interview!  Anyone know how these go?  I am kind of apprehensive. . .


----------



## joanie718

Wow, that is great!  I just got an email to set up a phone interview.  What kind of position are you starting?  I am hoping for an outpatient ER coding position.  I have applied for so many, I cannot even recall which I applied to now!  I really want to work at home but I do work for an academic Medical Center now and have GREAT benefits so I am really going to have to weigh this out if I get an offer!


----------



## joanie718

I got an email from Lexicode to schedule a phone interview for Friday, May 2.


----------



## joanie718

Hi, I was wondering if you started your new job with Lexicode and how do you like it?  Did you go through training?  I am supposed to have a phone interview soon but currently I work for a university and get paid by the hour.  It appears all remote coding positions are paid by chart?  Please update how you like working for them.  I told a friend I was interviewing with them and they sent me a link to reviews at indeed.com that were, um, not so good.  I thought I'd ask someone I know who is working for them now.  Thanks!


----------



## joanie718

alamb93374 said:


> I talked to the recruiter on April 4 and tested the 6th and 7th and was offered a position on the 8th.  I start the 28th so I am guessing this is an oversight.  They always called when they said they would.



Hi, I was wondering if you started your new job with Lexicode and how do you like it? Did you go through training? I am supposed to have a phone interview soon but currently I work for a university and get paid by the hour. It appears all remote coding positions are paid by chart? Please update how you like working for them. I told a friend I was interviewing with them and they sent me a link to reviews at indeed.com that were, um, not so good. I thought I'd ask someone I know who is working for them now. Thanks!


----------



## asowder

*Still waiting....*

I never heard anything about how my assessment went with them, so I emailed yesterday for a a status. Turns out they somehow did not have my ICD9 codes on the questions, yet I still had them all written down? So the lady emailed me the link again and I went in and attached the ICD9 codes. Hopefully this will get me an interview. 

I would love any help to be able to work from home that anyone can give me!


----------



## ashleybrookeb

*Info*

hi all! I just saw this post and was hoping you could give me some insight- i just also got a phone interview to work from home and i will be taking the assessment later tonight- I just wanted to see if you are still working for lexi code and how you like it? any info would be greatly appreciated!!!
thanks so much!


----------



## ashleybrookeb

Just wondering if you are a hire with Lexi Code- i am taking the assessment later tonight and already had the phone interview- but was just wondering if you work for them how you like it. hope to hear from you soon!! thanks for any info!
   Ashley


----------



## amclauri

alamb93374 said:


> I talked to the recruiter on April 4 and tested the 6th and 7th and was offered a position on the 8th.  I start the 28th so I am guessing this is an oversight.  They always called when they said they would.




How was the assessment? Do you have any pointers??


----------

